# Cost Plus World Market's Seagrass Mats are Back!



## missyscove (Feb 20, 2014)

I got an email today from Cost Plus World Market about their rug sale and it looks like those seagrass mat rugs that were a favorite of bunny parents everywhere have returned! 

I'm not sure if they're just selling them like this or if they'll sell them by the strip like they used to as well, but either way it's a good deal.

http://www.worldmarket.com/category...avan&utm_source=decor&CAMP=59923&RRID=8104558


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 20, 2014)

Too big for my application.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 24, 2014)

You can cut them down to 12 inch x 12 inch squares. I bought the 3 foot by 5 foot mat which makes them about $1.35 per square; much cheaper than the pet store versions and if you need a bigger mat then that's an option as well.


----------



## whitelop (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks so much for sharing that, Christina! I've been looking for a rug/mat to put in the kitchen with Ellie, but haven't found anything rabbit safe. And now, here it is! One of those would look good in the kitchen and be safely edible(right?) 

I think I'm going to order 2 of the round ones, they'll look really nice in the kitchen floor!


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 24, 2014)

oh yay! I'll have to look into that. It's been _years_ since I've gotten those from them.
Hopefully they are carrying them in local stores here.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## missyscove (Feb 25, 2014)

They had them in my local store, on sale too!


----------



## 4cherries (Feb 25, 2014)

Ohh! I'll have to go shopping! One of my fav stores


----------

